# Trivia 12/24



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2019)

trivia 12/24
DID YOU KNOW...
The average $100 note stays in circulation for nine  years.

1. In what movie was Julia Roberts singing "Kiss" by Prince  when she was in
the bubble bath?
2. General J.E.B. Stuart led what sort of group during the  American civil
War ?
3. The Billiard game of Snooker was invented in which Country  ?
  a. - England
  b. - India
  c. - Australia
  d. - Brazil
4. Which ancient Athenian law-giver lends his name to a word  which means
unnecessarily cruel or harsh?
5. In which Southeastern Asian nation, renowned for its  systematic abuse of
human rights and limited freedom of speech, could I visit the  new capital of
Naypyidaw and swim in the Irrawaddy River?
6. Famous People in Advertising ;
Dave Thomas
7. In which century did Mozart live?
  a. - 16th
  b. - 17th
  c. - 18th
  d. - 19th
8.  9. If I dream of looking a lot like "Barbarella" I might  buy which
best-selling fitness program?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Santa Claus has his roots in a real person.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Pretty Woman'
2. Confederate Cavalry
3.  - b
4. Draco
5. Burma (Myanmar)
6. Founder and spokesperson for Wendy's
7. - c
8.  Jane Fonda's Workout

TRUTH !!
Santa Claus is based on a real person, St. Nikolas of Myra  (also known as Nikolaos the Wonderworker, Bishop Saint Nicholas of Smyrna, and  Nikolaos of Bari), who lived during the fourth century. Born in Patara (in  modern-day Turkey), he is the world’s most popular non-Biblical saint, and  artists have portrayed him more often than any other saint except Mary. He is  the patron saint of banking, pawnbroking, pirating, butchery, sailing, thievery,  orphans, royalty, and New York City.


----------

